# Esspressini, Falmouth



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Just a few doors up from Good Vibes, you'll find Esspressini. More coffee oriented than Good Vibes - also offers a good range of snacks. Esspressini's owner, Rupert, is clearly committed to all things coffee. Went for a pour over through a Clever Dripper. Columbian Finca Teriana. Nougat and caramel with some grapey acidity. Mrs Systemic went for same as iced coffee - really refreshing on a hot afternoon.

View attachment 7752
View attachment 7753


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Good job you have such an understanding wife that lets your holiday turn into a coffee shop tour Patrick,







I bet many members wish their partners would be happy doing this.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Glad you found Espressini to be as enjoyable and enthusiastic experience as we did Patrick. Wonderfully 'shabby' and casual interior with a busy vibe and passionate folk serving superb coffees!


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

Just went to espressini and they were selling coffee roasted back in August. I had a double shot of the geisha and it seemed to be a bit bitter and lacking flavour. A but dissapointed really.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Just popped into Espressini, had one of the best flat whites I have had in a very long time and the best croissant ive had since I last visited france.

Very impressed.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Been in here a couple of times this holiday. My mum had a croissant a few days ago that was clearly left over from the day before, and she refused to send it back. Forgiven today however as I have had two lovely flat whites and some delicious soup, took a while to get here but they were just recovering from a lunch rush.


----------

